# Advice?



## jiggywatts (Jul 27, 2007)

well first of all, whatsup everybody.. looking forward to some intellectually stimulating information trades. 
:waving: 

Okay, so i recently acquired a 99 max se a few months ago everything was flawless besdies a few cosmetic challenges which have been worked out. The problem at hand is soon after i installed a CAI (bout day 1/2 ago) Ive notice a huge difference in throttle response.. sometimes; when stopped at a stop light i have a good 2 sec delay b4 the car will accelerate. Im also noticing that it takes the car awhile to hit 2nd gear.. almost like its just coasting at a certain RPM b4 it finally decides to kick into 2nd while ive got the pedle down wonderin what the hell is happening.

soooooooo, any help/word of wisdom would be highly appreciated!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Did you reset the ECU? Did you install the IAT and all other sensors from the stock into into the CAI properly, and remember to connect 'em?


----------



## jiggywatts (Jul 27, 2007)

hmm no i didn't reset the ecu.. well i had the battery unhooked for more then 15 miinutes ( i heard somewheres that would reset) but other then that following the directions ive found online for resetting the ecu was for a 95 and for some reason i couldn't get it to work on my 99


----------



## jiggywatts (Jul 27, 2007)

nm,
got the ecu restarted.. still noticing some strange delay between 1/2nd gear.

anywho, thanx for the help


----------

